# à (ce) tantôt - à tout à l'heure / à cet après-midi



## indien

*À ce tantôt*

Lors de mon séjour en France, j'ai connu cette expression dont le sens n'est toujours pas clair pour moi.

On m'a dit que celle-ci veut dire «À tout à l'heure» mais j'attends vos avis afin d'en être sûr.

Merci d'avance,
Naveen

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Ma grand-mère (qui a 100 ans) emploie toujours *tantôt* pour dire *après-midi* : _ce tantôt, j'irai acheter du pain -- je vais voir mon frère tantôt_ par exemple.
Il s'agit de nos jours d'une expression typiquement rurale, je pense (ma grand-mère a été élevée à la campagne), et plutôt employée par des gens âgés.


----------



## indien

Chère Agnès,

Je te remercie mais tu penses qu'on m'a mal expliqué le sens? Est-ce que cette expression ne peut pas remplacer en aucun cas «à tout à l'heure».

Merci d'avance,
Naveen


----------



## Agnès E.

Peut-être est-ce un usage strictement local, donc très limité. Je ne peux dire que ce que j'en connais, c'est-à-dire la façon dont ma grand-mère l'utilise (je ne l'ai moi-même jamais employée, car je suis née et j'ai été élevée en Provence, où l'expression est inconnue).

Néanmoins, je ne recommanderais pas de l'utiliser car son usage n'a jamais été généralisé à toute la France et à tous les contextes. L'expression ne serait donc pas comprise partout, ou risquerait d'être mal interprétée (la preuve !  ).


----------



## zaby

Je connais 2 significations à tantôt (dans ce contexte) :

- _après-midi_ comme le dit la grand-mère d'Agnès et la mienne (qui était du Poitou). Ce sens-là doit être un truc de grand-mères  

- _tout à l'heure, plus tard._ C'est ce que vous avez entendu, j'ai un ami Alsacien qui l'utilise dans ce sens et je crois que c'est aussi l'usage belge et québecois.

Je suis d'accord avec Agnès pour dire qu'il vaut mieux éviter d'utiliser "à ce tantôt" en France, le sens n'en sera pas forcément clair pour l'interlocuteur (quand mon ami alsacien disait _tantôt_, je pensais toujours après-midi. ça a créé quelques malentendus ).


----------



## Jocaste

Bonjour,
je voulais juste ajouter que j'utilise moi-même l'expression "à ce tantôt" pour dire "à cet après-midi" (constamment à vrai dire). Mais je ne suis pas une grand-mère, enfin pas encore, je n'ai que 21 ans. Cette expression est juste très employée où je vis, en Charente, donc le Poitou. Je vis à la campagne, et il est vrai que les gens d'Angoulême, la "grande ville" de Charente, l'utilisent peu, voire pas du tout.


----------



## TitTornade

oui ! je pense que cette expression n'est ni exclusivement rurale, ni exclusivement utilisée par les personnes âgées... Elle est juste régionale !
Je viens d'un milieu rural du N-E et je ne l'utilise pas... et je connais de jeunes citadins du nord ouest (Normandie) qui l'utilisent... 
Si je ne me trompe pas, ils disent "à tantôt" et pas "à ce tantôt"... dans le sens "à tout à l'heure"...


----------



## Fred_C

TitTornade,
Personne ne met en doute l'universalité de "tantôt" dans le sens de "tout à l'heure", ce que les gens prétendent, c'est que dans le sens de "après-midi", c'est une expression rurale, et aussi une expression de personne âgée, mais ce dernier point a été démenti par Jocaste.


----------



## TitTornade

je ne sais pas si on peut parler d'universalité de tantôt dans de "tout à l'heure"... je ne l'ai jamais entendue prononcée par un(e) lorrain(e)...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je dirais que le mot est tombé en désuétude dans certaines régions (le sud-ouest, par exemple) et pas dans d'autres (la Normandie, par exemple).


----------



## TitTornade

j'ai enquêté auprès de quelques collègues (de 25 à 40 ans) au sujet de cette expression, bilan :
- Deux autres lorrains que moi (de l'ouest et du centre, pour être précis ) qui n'utilisent jamais l'expression mais l'on déjà entendu dire par des... Normands.
- Une collègue du Pas-de-Calais, qui n'a entendu cette expression prononcée que par des collègues belges...
- Un collègue champenois qui m'a regardé avec des gros yeux en me disant : "ben ! tantôt, c'est *cette après-midi*, c'est évident..."

Voilà un petit panel... sur lequel je vais tester d'autres enquêtes "linguistiques"...


----------



## janpol

en Normandie, j'ai beaucoup entendu "tantôt" dans le sens de "après-midi" et je pense que je l'entends de moins en moins.


----------



## Calamitintin

Dans le Poitou, c'est plutôt le côté charentais qui dit tantôt pour après-midi, comme l'a dit Jocaste.
En Belgique, l'expression "à tantôt" veut bien dire "à tout-à-l'heure".


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il une différence entre 'à tantôt' et 'à tout à l'heure'? 

Dit-on par exemple 'à tantôt' si on se voit plusieurs heures plus tard, là où 'à tout à l'heure' est plutôt quand on se voit dans quelques minutes?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## anne-kate

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de différence, dans les deux cas on parle d'un futur, ou d'un passé, proche. Mais "tantôt" ne s'emploie pas couramment dans toutes les régions françaises. On le dit encore dans le Centre, dans le Sud-Est, mais peu dans l'Est à ma connaissance.

a-k


----------



## Mout

Tantôt est vraiment vieilli. Tout à l'heure est ce qu'on rencontre partout.


----------



## Erithacus_Rubecula

J'habite en Belgique (Flandre), mais pour mon boulot j'ai beaucoup de clients Francophones (Wallon) et souvent ils utilisent 'à tantôt'.

J'utiliserai 'à tout à l'heure' alors dans l'avenir.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Mout

En Belgique, en Suisse, au Canada, il est courant de retrouver des usages qui, en France, ont vieilli. Si on le dit en Belgique, vous pouvez tout à fait l'utiliser !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Le sens de tantôt, en France, varie en fonction des régions. Il peut signifier plus tard ou cet après-midi. Personnellement, c'est la seconde option.


----------



## janpol

en Normandie, "tantôt" désigne plutôt l'après-midi, on peut même entendre "à demain tantôt" ("à demain après-midi").


----------



## Apricot78

En France, on dit plutôt :

"à tout à l'heure" si on se voit dans les prochaines heures.
"à tout de suite" si on se voit dans peu de temps.

L'expression "à tantôt" est généralement considérée comme vieillie, même si on la retrouve dans certaines régions.


----------



## Chimel

Je confirme que "à tantôt" reste très vivant en Belgique.

Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si "tantôt" utilisé seul est perçu de la même manière, comme dans: "Je l'ai vu tantôt" ou "Je ferai ça tantôt". Est-ce également vieilli dans la plupart des régions et/ou est-ce que cela signifie aussi "cet après-midi" dans les régions où on le dit, comme en Normandie, d'après Janpol?


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,
En Poitou également, "tantôt" s'emploie  dans le sens d'après-midi.


----------



## Aoyama

> Je confirme que "à tantôt" reste très vivant en Belgique.


dans le sens précis qui nous occupe ('à tout à l'heure'), c'est clairement un belgicisme (wallon).


> En Poitou également, "tantôt" s'emploie dans le sens d'après-midi.


Ou aussi, dans ce sens, dans beaucoup de régions françaises. Janpol (#7) cite la Normandie, l'usage est répandu dans le nord de la France.
Ceci dit, on a aussi un autre usage de "tantôt" dans l'expression :
tantôt xx, tantôt xxx. 
 "Tantôt il boit du vin, tantôt il boit de la bière, cela dépend des jours".
 "C'est tantôt le frère, tantôt la soeur qui fait les commissions".


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> Emploie-t-on "tantôt" au Québec ? Si oui, que signifie-t-il ?


 Les québécois n'étaient donc pas en ligne, tantôt? 

Je confirme que oui, « tantôt » est bien vivant au Québec, dans le même sens (vieilli ailleurs) qu'en Belgique. Ce serait donc à la fois un belgicisme *et* un québécisme. 





> - [Québec] [Belgique] ou [Vieux] Plus tard, dans la même journée. Je repasserai tantôt. Je suis occupé, on s’en reparlera tantôt.
> - [Québec] [Belgique] ou [Vieux] Il y a peu de temps, dans la même journée. Elle lui a tout expliqué tantôt, mais il n’a rien compris. J’ai téléphoné tantôt, mais il n’y avait personne.
> - [Moderne] Cet après-midi. Les amis de Jocelyn viendront tantôt pour son goûter d’anniversaire.
> - (Marquant des états différents en des moments qui se succèdent) tantôt P, tantôt Q_ :_ tantôt il pleut, tantôt il neige. Un petit garçon tantôt sage, tantôt agité.


 Je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu pour « après-midi ». 
Et pour ce qui est du dernier usage (qu'Aoyama a aussi mentionné), je l'ai plus souvent *lu* qu'entendu. Je dis plus spontanément _parfois/des fois._


----------



## Aoyama

Québe*c *et Be*lle *Province ...
Ceci dit 





> Et pour ce qui est du dernier usage (tantôt x), je l'ai plus souvent *lu* qu'entendu. Je dis plus spontanément _parfois/des fois._


Bien sûr, c'est un peu vieilli. On l'entendra plutôt dans la bouche de personnes de la campagne, probablement de plus de 60 ans ...


----------



## Alamiramouze

Suivant la région, l'expression peut vouloir dire plusieurs choses différentes. Encore une fois, le TLF nous est d'une grande aide !
http://atilf.atilf.fr/dendien/scripts/tlfiv5/saveregass.exe?40;s=1855025805;r=1;;http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tantôt

Pour compléter l'étude linguistique menée par TitTornade, je suis de Haute-Savoie, born and bred, et j'ai toujours entendu et employé "à ce tantôt" comme "à cet après-midi"  (surtout utilisé lorsque je travaillais dans les champs à l'âge de 16/17 ans, langage agricole oblige


----------



## quinoa

Suis du sud-ouest (Landes et Béarn) et cette expression me rappelle aussi mon enfance, mais je ne l'utilise plus. Quand même je l'aime bien à cause des souvenirs que cela fait resurgir


----------



## MissPlume

J'ai parcouru vos réponses, et j'ai bien l'impression que cette expression est utilisée un peu partout et par toutes sortes de gens, en fin de compte 
Moi je suis normande, de Seine-Maritime, près de Rouen, mes parents sont bas-normands et sarthois, et j'emploie tout le temps "à ce tantôt" pour dire "à cet après-midi". Je sais, pour être passionnée par les langues et la linguistique, que cette expression connaît des nuances et des variantes selon les interlocuteurs, les régions, l'âge aussi... Certains disent "tantôt", "à tantôt", ça dépend... On le voit bien d'après vos messages 
Et ce qui revient aussi dans vos "enquêtes" et expériences respectives, c'est qu'effectivement c'est une expression qui est bien vivace chez moi, en Normandie! Je confirme, chers amis amoureux des langues  

Et j'ai 25 ans...


----------



## math0000

TitTornade said:


> oui ! je pense que cette expression n'est ni exclusivement rurale, ni exclusivement utilisée par les personnes âgées... Elle est juste régionale !
> Je viens d'un milieu rural du N-E et je ne l'utilise pas... et je connais de jeunes citadins du nord ouest (Normandie) qui l'utilisent...
> Si je ne me trompe pas, ils disent "à tantôt" et pas "à ce tantôt"... dans le sens "à tout à l'heure"...


 
Je confirme les normands de tous âges en sont friands! Dans tous les cas, mieux vaut ne pas utiliser ce type d'expression, qui est propre à certaines régions.


----------



## abasjewel

En Belgique, à Mons où j'ai fait un stage ça fait pendant un mois, on emploie toujours "A tantôt." au lieu  de  dire "A tout à l'heure."


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, c'est vrai. En fait c'est un usage ancien de "tantôt" qui signifiait "après".


----------



## ballerina720

Bonjour,

Ma copine qui a passé un an à Montréal m'a dit l'autre jour "À tantôt!", et moi, qui a passé deux ans en France, et ben, je n'ai pas compris! Elle m'a expliqué que cette expréssion est québécoise. Justement, ça veut dire "A tout à l'heure"  C'est intéressant de lire qu'elle s'emploie dans quelques régions en France. Par contre, je ne l'ai jamais entendu dans ma région (Champagne-Ardenne).


----------



## Aoyama

Québécoise ou belge (voir #24 et 31) ...

moi, qui a*i* passé 
je ne l'ai jamais entendu*e *


----------



## anne-kate

Bonjour à tous,

En Touraine, berceau de la langue française, on entend encore souvent "à tantôt", ou bien "tantôt" en réponse à  par exemple "quand l'as-tu vu? - Tantôt ( pour ce matin)" ou quand dois-tu le voir? Tantôt. ( pour tout à l'heure, ou cet après-midi.), même dans la bouche de jeunes gens de vingt ans.

a-k


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai bien lu ce fil et consulté le Larousse (qui ne met pas la même chose dans son dictionnaire bilingue) et l'ATILF mais du coup, je suis toujours perdue, parce que pour moi, "tantôt" = "après-midi" (ici en Basse-Normandie), de façon populaire et "rurale" (pardon, c'est mon ressenti même si je connaissais une jeune fille d'une famille fortunée qui l'employait) et que du coup, ça m'empêche de voir et saisir les autres sens.
Donc, si l'on devait définir ce mot et ces emplois de façon synthétique, quels seraient-ils ?

tantôt :
1. (vieux ou régional (Belgique, Québec, Touraine ??)) : *plus tard, tout à l'heure*.  Ex:_ "Je ferai ça tantôt"_[Chimel] (pour moi, cela fait vraiment vieilli si l'on dit "tantôt" pour "plus tard" ou "tout à l'heure") / _"Quand dois-tu le voir ? - Tantôt."_[anne-kate] [Nicomon]
2. (vieux ou régional (Normandie, Touraine,...), familier) : *cet après-midi*. Ex : _"Le docteur peut pas venir ce matin alors il passera *tantôt*." "À *tantot *= à cet après-midi !"_ / _"Quand dois-tu le voir ? - Tantôt." _[anne-kate]
3. (régional (Belgique, Québec, Touraine, ???)) : *plus tôt, auparavant*. Ex : _"Je l'ai vu tantôt"  _[Chimel] / _"Quand l'as-tu vu? - Tantôt ( pour ce matin)" _[anne-kate] [Nicomon]

Voilà, j'attends vos commentaires 
(et notez que je ne parle pas de "tantôt..., tantôt..." sur lequel tout le monde s'accorde)


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour DP 

Alors dans mon cas - il y a peut-être des usages que je ne connais pas dans d'autres régions du Québec - c'est exactement ce qui est écrit dans le Larousse français et aux # 2 et 3 du Larousse bilingue, ainsi que dans la citation d'Antidote que j'ai mise au #25 et cette définition du TLFI : 





> *2.*_Fam., vieilli_ ou _région._[La durée évoquée est déterminée et circonscrite à une seule journée]
> *a)*(Belgique, *Québec*)
> *− Dans peu de temps.*_[...] __J'allumerai tantôt_ (Guèvremont, _Survenant_, 1945, p. 266).
> *− Peu de temps auparavant.*_[...] __Germaine songe aux nouvelles qu'elle a lues tantôt_ (Romains, _Hommes bonne vol._, 1932, p. 152).


 Si je dis :_ À tantôt_, je veux dire :_ À tout à l'heure/à plus tard
Je vais le faire tantôt = plus tard, avant la fin de la journée _(peut varier de quelques minutes à quelques heures)
_Il ne doit pas être bien loin; je l'ai vu tantôt = il n'y a pas très longtemps _(peut varier de quelques minutes à environ une heure)

S'il est autour de midi... _« À tantôt_ / _Ils vont venir tantôt _» sera normalement au cours de l'après-midi. Mais je peux très bien dire _À tantôt / Il va passer tantôt_ s'il est disons... 18 h et que je sais que fais (re)voir la personne un peu plus tard, avant la fin de la soirée. 

Mais je n'utilise pas_ tantôt_ comme nom. Donc, pas de_ ce tantôt_ dans la bouche de Nico.


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci, Nicomon  Dans ton cas, c'est clair et je vois bien ! Par contre, pour la France, je ne vois toujours pas du coup


----------



## Maître Capello

Bon, alors je dois être soit belge, soit québécois  : même si je n'utilise pas ces sens temporels de _tantôt_ moi-même, je ne connaissais en effet que _un peu plus tôt/tard_, alors que le sens de _cet après-midi_ m'était inconnu.


----------



## Tharkun35

"Tantôt" pour "cet après-midi" atteint aussi la Haute-Bretagne. Je suis né à Rennes l'ai souvent entendu dans ce sens là, mais si je ne l'emploie pas.


----------



## Gaufrette

Je suis née à Chalon sur Saône en Saône et Loire ( ville moyenne ) , je n'ai QUE 52 ans et ici , jeunes ou vieux , on dit ce tantôt pour cet après midi . C'est un adverbe de temps !!!


> Adverbe de temps qui s'emploie pour le futur, et qui signifie, dans peu de temps. Sa signification est ordinairement renfermée dans l'espace du jour où l'on parle._ Je l'ai vu ce matin, et je le reverrai encore tantôt. Je finirai cela tantôt. J'en serai quitte tantôt._ Il s'emploie aussi pour le passé, et signifie, Il y a peu de temps ; mais toujours en parlant de la même journée._ J'ai vu tantôt l'homme dont vous parlez. On m'a dit que vous étiez venu tantôt me chercher._
> (Académie)


Ceci est la définition !!!


----------



## petit1

Je découvre ce fil ouvert il y a bien longtemps. Chez moi, aux confins de la Saintonge de la Vendée et du Poitou tout le monde (campagne ou ville) emploie  ou comprend "ce tantôt" comme "cet après-midi". Je ne sais pas si cette expression se dit au Québec.


----------



## Nicomon

Comme je l'ai écrit aux posts 25 et 37  si  « tantôt » (tout court) ou « à tantôt » sont toujours bien vivants au Québec, à ma connaissance (mais je n'ai pas ratissé tous les coins et racoins (prononciation locale) du Québec ) on ne l'utilise pas comme nom.  Donc « ce tantôt » n'est pas courant.  Je dis : cet après-midi.


----------



## égaille

Bonjour, "ce tantôt" pour "cet après-midi" se dit dans les langues d'oïl de l'ouest de la France : poitevin-saintongeais, normand, gallo, angevin...
Je l'entends fréquemment en Poitou-Charentes-Vendée et l'utilise. "Le bon français" voudrait qu'on ne l'utilise pas en ce sens ; c'est vrai que malheureusement on est éduqué dans l'idée qu'il n'existe qu'une seule manière de "bien" parler... (Sur le bout des langues)
Pour Nicomon, "racoin" se dit aussi en Poitou-Charentes-Vendée !
A bétout.


----------

